# Asus P5B Deluxe: BIOS Update



## The-Typhoon (18. August 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Asus P5B Deluxe Mainboard und möchte dort gerne auf das neueste Bios (1236) updaten. Momentan habe ich eine verdammt alte Version vom 27. Dezember 2006 (0910) drauf.
Leider habe ich absolut keine Ahnung, wie ich das richtig mache ohne, was kaputt zu machen.

Könnt ihr mir bitte die Vorgehensweise beim Bios-Update mal Schritt für Schritt erklären?
Kann ich dabei was kaputt machen?
Irgendwie konnte ich hier kein How to finden.

Wäre super, wenn ihr mir helfen könnt.

Liebe Grüße
Maurice

P.S.: Leider habe ich kein Diskettenlaufwerk hier.


----------



## boss3D (18. August 2008)

1.) Ein bootfähiger USB-Stick sollte genügen

2.) Vielmehr, als dass man ein fehlerhaftes BIOS erwischt, oder beim Flashvorgang was schief geht, sollte eigentlich nicht passieren können. Aber für solche Fälle gibt es ja immer noch Clear/CMOS _(um das alte BIOS wieder herzustellen)_ ...

3.) Erklärung:

> BIOS runterladen
> Stick formatieren
> BIOS auf Stick kopieren
> PC neu starten und in das BIOS gehen
> dort muss es irgendeine Funktionen zum Updaten des BIOS geben. Bei meinem alten Asus Board hies die "Asus EZ Flash", oder so ähnlich 
> diese Funktion auswählen
> die Funktion müsste automatisch das BIOS auf dem Stick erkennen _(dieser muss natürlich angesteckt sein)_
> Auf "Update" klicken
> gegebenenfalls "bestätigen" anklicken

^^ So ging zumindest bei meinem alten Asus ein BIOS-Update.
Es müsste zwar auch möglich sein, ein BIOS-Update unter Windows zu machen, allerdings habe ich da bisher nur _(gute)_ Erfahrungen mit MSI-Boards gemacht.

Viel Erfolg! 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## The-Typhoon (18. August 2008)

Das ging einfacher als ich dachte...
Hab einfach das Asus Programm Update Tool genommen, welches BIOS Updates so ziemlich automatisch ausführt. Nur das aktuellste suchen, loaden und direkt mit dem Tool installieren lassen, dauert 30 Sekunden und schon hat man das neueste BIOS auf seinem Rechner...
Einzih der Sound funktioniert nicht, da ich momentan meine Treiber CD nirgends finde.. Der wollte SoundMAX neu installiert haben, hab ich dann gemacht und jetzt sucht er immer nach neuer Hardware.. Naja, hilf nur weitersuchen...^^


----------



## TheSomberlain (18. August 2008)

ASUSTeK Computer Inc.-Support-

Dann Hauptplatine -> Sockel 775 -> P5B Deluxe auswählen und unter Audio den Treiber fürs OS raussuchen, schon hast du deine Soundtreiber auch aktuell!


----------



## boss3D (18. August 2008)

The-Typhoon schrieb:


> Das ging einfacher als ich dachte...
> Hab einfach das Asus Programm Update Tool genommen, welches BIOS Updates so ziemlich automatisch ausführt. Nur das aktuellste suchen, loaden und direkt mit dem Tool installieren lassen, dauert 30 Sekunden und schon hat man das neueste BIOS auf seinem Rechner...



Das meinte ich mit der "Unter Windows installieren"-Methode ... 
So ähnlich hat das auch bei meinem nagelneuen MSI P45 Platinum geklappt.

Die Soundtreiber müssten auf der Herstellerseite zum Download bereitstehen, wie mein Vorredner schon schrieb.

MfG, boss3D


----------

